# Giving your phone number out on scene?



## EMTjunky (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello, 
 So I was wondering the best way to give your phone number out on scene.  I responded to a non-stat medical and there was a cute granddaughter on scene and we were chatting it up for a while but I still wanted to keep the professionalism in front of the family but I wanted to give her my number. Any suggestions on how to be "sly" on this technique?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2013)

When you're on a call and the person is related to the patient, you don't.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 12, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> When you're on a call and the person is related to the patient, you don't.



Agree. Highly unprofessional.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 12, 2013)

[ibtl.jpg]


----------



## milehimedic (Jul 12, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Agree. Highly unprofessional.



Nope. Don't do it. You're in a position of power, and she's vulnerable. Never a good combination.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 13, 2013)

I second JP's recommendation...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 13, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> When you're on a call and the person is related to the patient, you don't.



Agree. Highly unprofessional.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 13, 2013)

I agree with what everyone else said. Don't do it.


----------



## WTEngel (Jul 13, 2013)

First post, stupid question...


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 13, 2013)

WTEngel said:


> First post, stupid question....something tells me...



The OP drives a boat at a slow speed while towing multiple fishing lines behind him?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 13, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> I second JP's recommendation...



Why is your picture in Spanish?


----------



## WTEngel (Jul 13, 2013)

Are you on break right now JP?

The first years start Monday down here.


----------



## WTEngel (Jul 13, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> The OP drives a boat at a slow speed while towing multiple fishing lines behind him?



I don't think you technically have to have multiple fishing lines. As long as you are at slow speed, you should be technically trolling...especially if you are using a "trolling" motor. 

The intricacies really aren't worth discussing though...


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 13, 2013)

WTEngel said:


> Are you on break right now JP?
> 
> The first years start Monday down here.




Break between 3rd and 4th year? Hahahaha... Bwahahaha. 

Actually, I'm on a pain management rotation, which might as well be a vacation. Preround at 7am, round at 8am with a really laid back preceptor, clinic from 8am to 4pm is scheduled, but I normally have at least an hour for lunch, if not 90 minutes, and I've gotten out twice this past week at 2pm (all of the patients get called first thing in the morning and told to show up as early as they can). No call. No weekends. July 4th AND 5th off. 

The only thing that's painful is if we don't have a resident in clinic because having 3 people seeing patients (the preceptor, the resident, and me) creates enough space between patients where I can do my dictations between patients instead of having them pile up to do at the end.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 13, 2013)

Instead of giving your number out. 
Say something like,
"I lost my phone number, can I borrow yours"
And get theirs.

 I'm kidding.


----------



## WTEngel (Jul 13, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Break between 3rd and 4th year? Hahahaha... Bwahahaha.
> 
> Actually, I'm on a pain management rotation, which might as well be a vacation. Preround at 7am, round at 8am with a really laid back preceptor, clinic from 8am to 4pm is scheduled, but I normally have at least an hour for lunch, if not 90 minutes, and I've gotten out twice this past week at 2pm (all of the patients get called first thing in the morning and told to show up as early as they can). No call. No weekends. July 4th AND 5th off.
> 
> The only thing that's painful is if we don't have a resident in clinic because having 3 people seeing patients (the preceptor, the resident, and me) creates enough space between patients where I can do my dictations between patients instead of having them pile up to do at the end.




I don't know how you're managing... Sounds horrible!  :rofl:

Just finished biostats (final is on monday) and start anatomy and epi in mid August. This is probably the longest break I'll have for a while.

Luckily I don't have to think too hard about what I'll be doing, the wife is due August 8th. 

At any rate I'm pretty jealous. Can't wait to be in your shoes in a few years...I'm hoping to have my interview and find out if I've been accepted by September 1st. I'm applying early decision, so we'll see how it goes...


----------



## EMTjunky (Jul 13, 2013)

You guys are boring and lame.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 13, 2013)

WTEngel said:


> At any rate I'm pretty jealous. Can't wait to be in your shoes in a few years...I'm hoping to have my interview and find out if I've been accepted by September 1st. I'm applying early decision, so we'll see how it goes...




Good luck!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 13, 2013)

EMTjunky said:


> You guys are boring and lame.




I blame the funky smell coming out of the resident lounge.

Edit... also...
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrjwaqZfjIY[/youtube]


----------



## jefftherealmccoy (Jul 13, 2013)

http://www.google.com/search?q=no&safe=strict&noj=1&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=R9zgUbT9KoSGjAKNiYGgAw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1440&bih=731



Take your pick


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 13, 2013)

EMTjunky said:


> You guys are boring and lame.



Welcome to professionalism


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 13, 2013)

EMTjunky said:


> You guys are boring and lame.



There is a time and a place for everything. And on a call is not one of them.
I really wish there was a better screening process for people to get into EMS.


----------



## WTEngel (Jul 13, 2013)

Or onto this forum...

Thanks JP. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## jefftherealmccoy (Jul 13, 2013)

I've got a feeling this may be the last post of EMTjunky.  

Unless it's to tell us he got fired because he was hitting on a patient in the back of an ambulance.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, a co-worker of mine, way back when, somehow got a phone number from a nice young lady... it seems that her phone number was stuck inside the pen and he couldn't get it out, so he asked her to try.

And no, it wasn't on a call that he did this.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 13, 2013)

EMTjunky said:


> You guys are boring and lame.



We prefer to not be just an ambulance driver.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 13, 2013)

Thread closed.


----------

